# Medion Gaming Notebook wird immer langsamer



## InfiniteGregor (20. Oktober 2017)

Hi!

Ich besitze ein Medion Gaming Notebook, welches ich vor nicht mal einem Jahr bei Amazon erworben habe.
Leider wird es immer langsamer, vor einem halben Jahr konnte ich fast alle Spiele noch in hohen Einstellungen flüssig spielen, jetzt gehen nicht mal mehr Mittlere Einstellungen wirklich flüssig.
Ich habe bei Mittleren Einstellungen z.B. bei Rainbow Six Siege oder The Crew nur um die 30 FPS.

Eingebaut ist ein i5 7200U und eine GTX 950M DDR3 4GB. Die CPU wird bei den Games immer mindestes 90°C heiß.

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen, ich werde wahrscheinlich versuchen mal die Wärmeleitpaste zu wechseln.

MfG Gregor


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Oktober 2017)

InfiniteGregor schrieb:


> , ich werde wahrscheinlich versuchen mal die Wärmeleitpaste zu wechseln.


Das würde ich unterlassen nach einem Jahr Betriebszeit.

Die Kühlöffnungen könnte man mal ausblasen bei festgestecktem Lüfterrad.


----------



## InfiniteGregor (20. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe vor 3 Tagen mit dem Staubsauger den Staub vom Kühler entfernt, hat sich aber leider garnichts gebracht.


----------



## drstoecker (21. Oktober 2017)

Naja die Ausstattung ist ja auch nicht so der Kracher. Schau dir doch erstmal die Auslastung und temps deiner Hardware an, dann weißte wenigstens wo das Problem ist.


----------



## tdi-fan (21. Oktober 2017)

InfiniteGregor schrieb:


> Eingebaut ist ein i5 7200U und eine GTX 950M DDR3 4GB. Die CPU wird bei den Games immer mindestes 90°C heiß.
> 
> Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen, ich werde wahrscheinlich versuchen mal die Wärmeleitpaste zu wechseln.
> 
> MfG Gregor




Welches Modell ist es denn? Denn Medion hat ja zum Teil auf "Medion"-gelabelte Clevo-Notebooks im Sortiment. Wenn es so eines ist, ist es recht einfach die Wärmeleitpaste zu wechseln.

Wenn aber noch Garantie drauf ist, würde ich da nix fummeln. Und Amazon tauscht ja schnell aus.


----------



## InfiniteGregor (21. Oktober 2017)

Ist ein Erazer P6679


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Oktober 2017)

Der Laptop hat eine SSD und sollte pfeilschnell sein.
Scanne mal auf Malware:
AdwCleaner | heise Download,
Malwarebytes | Kostenlose Software fur Internetsicherheit und Schutz vor Schadsoftware.

Wie weit ist die SSD belegt?

Ist der RAM hoch ausgelastet im Taskmanager?


----------



## InfiniteGregor (21. Oktober 2017)

Es sind noch 23 GB auf der SSD frei, der RAM ist wenn ich garnichts tue zu 55% ausgelastet.

Es wird immer schlimmer, jetzt habe ich nur noch schlappe 15-20FPS.


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Oktober 2017)

InfiniteGregor schrieb:


> Es sind noch 23 GB auf der SSD frei, der RAM ist wenn ich garnichts tue zu 55% ausgelastet..


Hoppala, was läuft denn da alles an Prozessen im Taskmanager (Strg+Alt+Entf)?
Welche Prozesse lasten den Prozessor hoch aus?


----------



## InfiniteGregor (21. Oktober 2017)

Malwarebytes lastet ihn am meisten aus, aber sonst eigentlich nichts


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Oktober 2017)

InfiniteGregor schrieb:


> Malwarebytes lastet ihn am meisten aus, aber sonst eigentlich nichts


Das muß erst durchlaufen, dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## InfiniteGregor (22. Oktober 2017)

Es sind 6 Bedrohungen erkannt worden, es hat sich aber leider nichts gebessert.


----------



## Gianni79 (22. Oktober 2017)

Was sagen denn die Temperaturen von cpu und gpu im idle und unter last?

Mach mal einen Screenshot von hwmon und  gpu-z oä. Du sagtest zwar schon dass die cpu 90 grad erreicht aber vielleicht kann man anhand des verlaufen nähere schlüsse ziehen.


----------



## InfiniteGregor (22. Oktober 2017)

Also: 

Im Idle:  CPU: picload.org | 2017-10-2216_15_42-cpuidhwmoni.png
                  GPU: picload.org | 2017-10-2216_16_06-cpuidhwmoni.png

Last:  CPU: picload.org | 2017-10-2216_22_18-overwolfqui.png
            GPU: picload.org | 2017-10-2216_22_33-cpuidhwmoni.png


----------



## Gimmick (22. Oktober 2017)

Du hast zwar schon sauber gemacht aber:

Lass Dir mit MSI Afterburner im Spiel den CPU-Takt und die Temperatur sowie GPU Auslastung und Temperatur anzeigen um zu schauen, ob die CPU runtertaktet und ob es evtl. eine andere Software gibt, die CPU Last verursacht.

Dazu auch einen Blick in den Taskmanager werfen.


----------



## Gianni79 (22. Oktober 2017)

Also in meinen Augen sind 60grad im Idle deutlich zu hoch, selbst die 43. Aber vielleicht wäre der Wert für einen Laptop normal?? Und da ist nichts mehr was noch dafür sorgt  dass die CPU rechnen lässt? Will sagen, die cpu Auslastung liegt unter 10%? Irgendwelche vorinstallierte nonsense software drauf oder sonstige Hintergrundprozesse vorhanden? Datenträger nicht überfüllt und RAM auch normal?

Wenn das alles der Fall ist, dann schick das Ding zurück  bevor du es aufschraubst.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## InfiniteGregor (22. Oktober 2017)

Die CPU taktet nicht runter, hat eigentlich immer 3144 MHz und 97°C, die GPU hatte 88°C und wurde zu 99% ausgelastet.
Das Spiel war Cities: Skylines


----------



## Gimmick (23. Oktober 2017)

InfiniteGregor schrieb:


> Die CPU taktet nicht runter, hat eigentlich immer 3144 MHz und 97°C, die GPU hatte 88°C und wurde zu 99% ausgelastet.
> Das Spiel war Cities: Skylines



97 °C sind so haarscharf am Temperaturlimit vorbei, da muss ich nochmal fragen: Sicher, dass sie nie runtertaktet? ^^
97 °C sind auch die maximale Temperatur in dem Fall?

Das ist eigentlich sowieso zu hoch. Den Lüfter mi einem Zahnstocher oder ähnlichem blockiert und alles gründlichst abgesaugt/ausgeblasen hattest du ja schon?

Es läuft beim Zocken kein Programm neben dem Spiel mit nennenswerter CPU-Last, Festplattenaktivität oder so?


----------



## InfiniteGregor (23. Oktober 2017)

Gimmick schrieb:


> 97 °C sind so haarscharf am Temperaturlimit vorbei, da muss ich nochmal fragen: Sicher, dass sie nie runtertaktet? ^^
> 97 °C sind auch die maximale Temperatur in dem Fall?
> 
> Das ist eigentlich sowieso zu hoch. Den Lüfter mi einem Zahnstocher oder ähnlichem blockiert und alles gründlichst abgesaugt/ausgeblasen hattest du ja schon?
> ...



Ja habe ich.
Nein läuft keines.


----------



## Gimmick (24. Oktober 2017)

Wenn er garantiert nicht runtertaktet und dennoch langsamer ist scheint es irgendwie ein SOftwareproblem zu sein - aber da weiß ich auch nicht weiter sry.

Ich hätte ihn wegen der knappen Temps wohl mal ans Fenster in eiskalte Luft gestellt und getestet :<


----------



## airXgamer (24. Oktober 2017)

Würde mich der Diagnose: "Überhitzung" anschließen. Wenn es nicht die CPU ist, dann taktet halt irgendein anderes Bauteil runter, aufgrund der enormen Hitze. Normalerweise heißt es: Thermal Throttelling ab 95°C, Abschaltung bei 100°C.


----------



## Gianni79 (27. Oktober 2017)

Im Bios hattet du nichts verändert, nehme ich an. Wieviel spannung liegt unter last an der cpu an und wieviel sollte sollte laut bios anliegen. Gibt es eventuell die Möglichkeit die Spannung zu senken? 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## InfiniteGregor (7. November 2017)

So Status Update. Ich habe mich jetzt einfach mal getraut und die Wärmeleitpaste gewechselt. 
43°C im Idle
Beim Zocken höchstens 89°C


----------



## Gianni79 (7. November 2017)

InfiniteGregor schrieb:


> So Status Update. Ich habe mich jetzt einfach mal getraut und die Wärmeleitpaste gewechselt.
> 43°C im Idle
> Beim Zocken höchstens 89°C


Das ist doch mal was 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------

